# Bobcats are cute and cuddly...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just ask this guy.... a real charmer...









Letting him go was a challenge to say the least. I was hoping for some coyotes, but I don't think that's going to happen so I am going to leave my cages, and wire the doors open and watch over them with game cameras for now. Just trying to learn here...

****VIDEO REMOVED****


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pics.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics and video Chris. Congrats ! Did you catch this one on your property too ? Looks like a pretty good sized cat. I gotta say the girls look a bit apprehensive, like OK take our pic so we can get away from the door.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Great pics and video Chris. Congrats ! Did you catch this one on your property too ? Looks like a pretty good sized cat. I gotta say the girls look a bit apprehensive, like OK take our pic so we can get away from the door.


Yea it was caught here. About 300 yards from my front door. The girls were on guard... and so was Nicole. This cat had paws as big as my great dane's and had already dug a 6 inch deep hole a foot outside of the cage door.

Was a fun day for sure. I hope to see him again.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

meow, hiss growl hiss......

Every thing I have been told is that yotes are difficult to get into a cage Chris. Even those extra large cages with the live bait compartment.

I am happy for you man....and a bit envious.

You should have had the girls paint his nails while he had them exposed for you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool pics Chris !! What a treat to be able to get that close to one and give him treats and kisses....... LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the video Chris, there's nothing like the sound of a very P***** OFF cat! You didn't have to speak bobcat to know what he was saying!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's way too early. Didn't notice the video. How come you jump every time he does ? LOL !!!! Very cool,thanks for sharing Chris.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good deal Chris---You get better pictures if you shake the cage pretty good before you start to film.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great video and pic's., can't get a better back scratcher then that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Chris, saw the same response from a young raccoon in same type trap in person. As the cat had damaged his claws, the raccoon had slighly bloody paws from hitting the cage hard whenever we got close. Amazing how much ferocity they can generate when cornered. Bet you wouldnt pose with the cat like you did your cute grey fox eh?LOL-- Nice video too!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catch Chris. great pics and video. way to go!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Should have made a pet out of him !


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a awful small cage to be trying to catch coyotes.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I was really waiting for the picture of you holding that cat by the neck and then just blurs where the legs should be as it would be shredding your legs.

nice pics and video though. Very cool to have such diverse wildlife right behind your house.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Looks like your praticing your skills and not really trying to catch a coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum cocoyote.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

cocoyote said:


> Looks like your praticing your skills and not really trying to catch a coyote.


Welcome, Todd. I replied to you via email.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The only coyote I ever caught in a cage trap in all my years of trapping was caught in a 4 foot by 8 foot hog trap baited with road kill for feral hogs. He was kind of mangy and looked awful hungry.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chris...I was not able to veiw your video ???


----------

